# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > سوال: سئوالاتي در رابطه با فروشگاه اينترنتي كه با بانك سامان كار كند

## noosh_flo

سلام به همگي
كسي مي تونه به من توضيحاتي در رابطه با جلوگيري از double spending در سمت سايت فروشنده(فروشگاه انترنتي) بده.سايت شركت ما با postnuke است.
من نگاهي به كدهاي مربوط در farsicommerce  هم انداختم.قسمت هاي مختلفش را فهميدم. ولي كدهاي مربوط به جلوگيري از double spending را نفهميدم.
با تشكر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این Double Spending چی هست؟ اگر مفهومش رو بفهمم شاید بتونم کمکت کنم.

----------


## anahitait

ببین عزیزم  double spending  در سیستم سامان به معنی پرداخت مجدد می باشد 
از آنجا که وب سرویس های بانک سامان رسید دیجیتالی داده شده را هر تعداد که بخواهید با توجه به Merchant Id َما تائید می کنند بنابراین اگر در نخستین عمل verification در زمان پرداخت اینترنتی کاربر رسیده دیجیتالی را در بانک اطلاعاتی خود ذخیره نکنید احتمال دارد اگر کاربر در حین عملیات خرید مرورگر خود را Refresh کند برنامه شما یک پرداخت موفقیت آمیز دیگر را هم برای او ثبت کند. 
بنابراین شما در طراحی نرم افزار خود حتما این مورد را در نظر بگیرید.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> بحث جالبی هست اگر میشه یکم گسترده تر توضیح بدید که کلا اساس پل ارتباطی با این بانک ها برای خرید چی هست


 soap و web service
در این باره تو این وبگاه خیلی بحث شده است.
میتونی 2 تا pdf مربوط به خرید الکترونیکی را از خود وبگاه sb24 بگیری.خیلی توضیح جامعی داده است.
اگه php کار هم هستی یک وبگاه ایرانی به همین منظور ماژول متن باز میده بیرون.

پیروز باشی

----------


## solid_snake

> soap و web service
> در این باره تو این وبگاه خیلی بحث شده است.
> میتونی 2 تا pdf مربوط به خرید الکترونیکی را از خود وبگاه sb24 بگیری.خیلی توضیح جامعی داده است.
> اگه php کار هم هستی یک وبگاه ایرانی به همین منظور ماژول متن باز میده بیرون.
> 
> پیروز باشی


سلام! توی کدوم سایت ایرانی می شه این کدها رو پیدا کرد؟

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> سلام! توی کدوم سایت ایرانی می شه این کدها رو پیدا کرد؟


سلام به روی ماهت
فکر کنم این وبگاه بود داداشی!،آخه شکلش عوض شده!
بازم شک دارم.اگر یکم جستجو کنی مثال های خوبی پیدا میکنی،تو همینجا هم بحث شده و برای .net هم مثال وجود داره

----------

